# Arnaque à la fibre Bouygues ?



## ludmer67 (8 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

je voulais évoquer ici une mésaventure qui m'est arrivée la semaine dernière. Deux hommes se sont présentés à la porte de mon immeuble pour se proposer de booster le débit de ma fibre en travaillant directement sur le boîtier fibre à l'intérieur de mon appartement. Étonné par leur demande, je leur ai expliqué que le débit de la fibre ne dépendait, non du matériel, mais de l'offre commerciale de l'opérateur. Étant chez Sosh, je dispose de 300 Mbits, mais en passant chez un autre opérateur, je pourrais bien plus (Free proposant même du 8 Gbits, théorique...). Le discours des deux hommes était rôdé, même s'il y avait un tchatcheur et un taiseux. Le blablateur se permettait même de me contredire, alors que j'avais scrupuleusement suivi l'installation de la fibre de mon immeuble. Quand je lui ai demandé qui l'envoyait, ou les envoyait (l'autre était si silencieux qu'il en devenait transparent), il me répondait qu'ils étaient mandatés par Bouygues. J'ai vite compris qu'en voulant entrer chez moi, ce commercial se transformerait en escroc (pléonasme ?), puisqu'une fois le numéro du boîtier en sa possession, il ne lui faudrait pas longtemps pour écraser ma ligne Sosh pour la remplacer par une Bouygues... Il était même agressif, puisqu'en lui répondant que je ne pensais que mes voisins (75 ans d'âge moyen) s'abonneraient bientôt à la fibre, il me daignait le droit de répondre à leur place ! On en parle du devoir d'arnaquer des petits vieux ? 

Je fais ce message pour en savoir plus sur cette pratique. En avez-vous déjà entendu parlé ? La démarche est légitime ou une arnaque ? Et moi, parano ou vigilant ?

Merci !


----------



## Gwen (8 Février 2021)

Vigilant bien entendu. De tout de façon, une personne qui veut rentrer chez toi sans que la société qui l'a soi-disant mandaté t’ait prévenue est extrêmement suspect.

Prés de chez moi, on a aussi ce genre de personne, mais pour du téléphone, et ils sont deux, l'un qui tient occupé l'habitant pensant que l'autre fait main bas sur les bonjours, portefeuille et autre bien de valeur. Donc, oui, c'est une arnaque, mais c'est peut-être bien plus simple que tu ne l'imaginais.


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2021)

ludmer67 a dit:


> Je fais ce message pour en savoir plus sur cette pratique. En avez-vous déjà entendu parlé ? La démarche est légitime ou une arnaque ? Et moi, parano ou vigilant ?


C'est bien une arnaque et le phénomène se propage avec des soi-disant représentants d'EDF ou assimilés pour entrer dans le logement et leur fournir le point d'accès ainsi que le contrat. Cela m'amuse, je laisse parler et au bout d'un moment je leur mentionne gentiment, mais fermement de partir. Ce type de démarchage est illégal.


----------



## ericse (8 Février 2021)

Arnaque bien sûr, j'ai eu 2 gars très sympas qui se proposaient de m'aider à comprendre mes factures d'energie, il suffisait que je leur donne mon dossier et ils s'occupaient de tout pour moi, comme c'est aimable


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Février 2021)

Ma commune m’a également signalé la présence d’individus se présentant comme mandatés par elle pour l’installation de la fibre. Une arnaque.

Prudence.

Perso, je ne discute jamais avec les démarcheurs de gaz, électricité, internet, etc. J’envoie chier d’office, mode chien méchant.


----------



## JLB21 (14 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J’envoie chier d’office, mode chien méchant.


+1


----------



## ludmer67 (18 Juin 2021)

J'ai déménagé il y a un mois et demi et ça fait le deuxième "commercial" de chez Bouygues qui vient chez moi me demander d'accéder à la fibre Bouygues ! Début mai, deux mecs, même configuration, des grands types impressionnants qui veulent booster la fibre. Même topo que la dernière fois... Hyper original ! Je les envoie chier gentiment. Aujourd'hui, ça sonne, ça toque, j'ouvre. Un gus en chemise à fleurs bleues, cartable à l'épaule, m'annonce que des travaux ont eu lieu sur la ligne dans la rue et que le numéro de boîtier doit être vérifié. Je lui demande qui l'envoie : il me sort un nom de société qui sonne en -ing, mais rapidement lâche le blase de... Bouygues ! Tiens, tiens... Je lui explique que je connais ce type d'arnaque :
— Je peux vous assurer que ce n'est pas une arnaque, veut-il me rassurer.
— On est peut être pas d'accord sur la définition d'une arnaque...
— Qu'est-ce que vous appelez une arnaque ?
— Par exemple, me proposer de "booster" ma fibre, pour finalement m'abonner à 2 Gigabits pour 50 euros par mois.
— Ce n'est pas ce que je vous propose.
— Et puis, pourquoi Bouygues viendrait vérifier ma box alors que je suis chez Sosh ?
— Je vous l'ai dit, il y a eu des travaux dans la rue et je dois vérifier la conformité des numéros.
— Je refuse de vous laisser entrer.
— Vous savez quoi ? Je n'ai pas que ça à faire !...
— Clac, dit la porte.

J'ai vexé un commercial. Pauvre petite chose ! Je fais remonter le topic au cas où quelqu'un subirait une expérience pareille et se demanderait : "Et si je demandais à Google si d'autres gens ont vécu ce truc bizarre ?"...


----------



## boninmi (18 Juin 2021)

Demande leur identité et le papier officiel de Bouygues les mandatant. Ils ne vont pas rester longtemps.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Demande leur identité et le papier officiel de Bouygues les mandatant. Ils ne vont pas rester longtemps.


+ informer la mairie / mairie de quartier / police municipale, selon la taille de la ville.
Et absolument leur demander leur carte professionnelle.


----------

